# 2 PC an einen DSL Anschluß ?



## cavessa (25. Februar 2004)

Wie mache ich das ?


----------



## Johannes Postler (25. Februar 2004)

Router? ICS?


----------



## Cymo (25. Februar 2004)

Mit nem Router kein Problem!
Mit WLAN erst recht nicht! 

Läuft bei mir auch!


----------



## gothic ghost (25. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von cavessa _
> *Wie mache ich das ? *



Mehr Infos wären schon echt hilfreich, 
z.B welches OS ( Betriebssystem)
oder exestiert schon ein Netzwerk ? etc.

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Never give up
Alles wird gut ;-)


----------



## cavessa (25. Februar 2004)

Habe Windows XP.. Und die beiden PC´s sind nicht miteinander verbunden. Wie wird der Router angeschlossen ?

Vom PC zum Router und dann zum Modem ?


----------



## Cymo (25. Februar 2004)

Router mit DSL Modem? ISDN?
Wenn ja dann:

PC Netzwerkkarte - Router - Splitter - NTBA - Telefondose
                                                         I
                                                     ISDN


----------



## cavessa (25. Februar 2004)

Also ersetzt der Router das DSL Modem ?


----------



## Cymo (25. Februar 2004)

Wenn er ein DSL-Modem hat ja!

Gute Router mit DSLModem:

- T-Sinus 130 DSL

- Vigor 2500 DSL


----------



## cavessa (25. Februar 2004)

Dann schaue ich mal danach..

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## Cymo (25. Februar 2004)

Sind zusätzlich mit WLan!

Sehr nützlich


----------



## cavessa (25. Februar 2004)

Auf jedenfall....vielleicht steige ich ja doch mal um.


----------



## gothic ghost (25. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von cavessa _
> *Habe Windows XP.. Und die beiden PC´s sind nicht miteinander verbunden. Wie wird der Router angeschlossen ?
> 
> Vom PC zum Router und dann zum Modem ? *



Die billigste Variante  ist wohl, vernetze deine Rechner (2 Netzwerkarten, 1 Kabel)
und auf dem mit dem Modem gibst du die Internetverbindung für
den 2ten PC  frei.

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Never give up
Alles wird gut ;-)


----------



## cavessa (26. Februar 2004)

Kostet es eigentlich doppelt, wenn ich  mit 2 PC´s gleichzeitig online gehe ?


----------



## Tim C. (26. Februar 2004)

Nein tut es nicht. Um den "Prozess" der dabei vorgeht besser zu verstehen, nehme ich mal das Beispiel eines Hardware Routers ohne integriertes DSL-Modem.

Der Router bekommt die Einwahldaten und wird an das DSL-Modem angeschlossen. Jetzt wählt sich der Router ins DSL ein. Für den Anbieter ist deine Leitung somit aktiv. Mehr interessiert deinen Provider erstmal nicht.

Jetzt sorgt dein Router allerdings intern dafür, dass alle Rechner, die an ihn angeschlossen sind (richtige Netzwerkkonfiguration vorrausgesetzt) automatisch die von ihm hergestellte Internetverbindung nutzen können, sie wird halt "geroutet".

Somit ist nach aussen hin ein Gerät online (der Router), allerdings intern beliebig viele.

Du solltest allerdings mit deinem Provider klären, ob der Einsatz von Router gemäß AGB unproblematisch ist. Sollte dies nämlich verboten sein und du machst es trotzdem ist das ein Kündigungsgrund von Seiten des Providers.


----------



## cavessa (26. Februar 2004)

Danke..


----------



## antec (26. Februar 2004)

*und was ist mit AOL?   )*

welche Möglichkeit habe ich wenn ich mit 2 bzw. 3 PC´s im Netz - über AOL als Provider-  ins Internet gehen will. Natürlich mit einer DSL-Verbindg.
Meines wissens lässt die Einwahlverbindg. v. AOL immer nur einen PC z. zt. zu.
Gibt es da Lösungen?

danke Antec


----------



## Tim C. (26. Februar 2004)

Da du auch für AOL DSL einen T-DSL Anschluss brauchst, sollte das eigentlich kein größeres Problem sein. Im Zweifelsfall hilft immer Google

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&i...+DSL+Router&btnG=Google+Suche&meta=lr=lang_de


----------

